

 Text messages warn Ukraine protesters they are 'participants in mass riot' - rumcajz
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/21/ukraine-unrest-text-messages-protesters-mass-riot

======
BrandonMarc
It's disturbing, indeed. Even moreso to consider, if the government puts a gun
to the telecom's figurative head, they can find out:

* which people are in the vicinity

* which people "turned off" their phone near the vicinity

* which people removed their phone's battery near the vicinity

Depending on how paranoid / authoritarian, any of the above or all 3 could
make for a good list of people to harass (to put it nicely).

